# تأملات في قيامة المسيح..



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*تأملات في قيامة المسيح..*​ 
عيد القيامة مستمرّ في الكنيسة إذ نُقيمه كل أحد، وهذه الخدمة الفصحية كل أسبوع سبقت إقامة الفصح السنوي. القيامة لا تهمّنا كحدثٍ ولكن كمعنى، وعلى صعيد المعنى تبدأ من الجمعة العظيمة لأن غلبة المسيح للموت بدت على الصليب. المجد في إنجيل يوحنا هو بالدرجة الأولى ذاك الذي ظهر من السيد وهو معلّق على الخشبة بحسب قوله: “مجّدْني يا أبتِ بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل إنشاء العالم”. ولا يختلف المفسّرون على أنّ المجد تعني الصلب.

عندنا إذًا منذ الجلجلة ذوق لنصر المسيح على الموت وعلى الخطيئة. كذلك المسيح الساكن القبر ليس تحت وطأة الموت ولكنه ساكن في الكون كلّه من حيث إنه منتصر.
 
ويسطع مجد المسيح لكون جسده لم يُنْتِنْ. وتلاحظون أن الكنيسة في الإنجيل والعبادات لا تستعمل عبارة “جثة المسيح” او “جثمان المسيح”.

جسده دائـما في النور ولم يذُق الفساد البتة.

ونسمّي جسده جسدًا نورانيّا حسب منطوق بولس لمّا تكلّـم في الرسالـة الأولى إلى أهـل كـورنثـوس عـن قيـامـة الأموات في اليوم الأخير: “يُدفَن الجسم مائتا ويُقام خالدًا... يُدفن بضعف ويقوم بقوّة، يُدفن جسما بشريّا ويقوم جسما روحانيّا”.

في الحقيقة ان بولس طَبّق على قيامة الأموات ما عرفه عن قيامة المخلّص الذي صار جسمه روحانيّا. روحانيّا لا يعني أثيريّا أو غازيّا كما يقول شهود يهوه. يعني أنه غير خاضع لمحدودية الإنسان الترابيّ الذي جسده كامد او مكثّف. فالجسد الروحانيّ الذي صار اليه السيد يخترق الحواجز. فقد دخل على التلاميذ والأبواب مغلقة.
 
والجسد الروحانيّ الذي صار المسيح إليه لم يعرفه التلاميذ لمّا ظهر لهم ولا مريم المجدلية في البستان، ولكنه عرّف هو عن نفسه أي أعطى عيونهم الترابيّة نعمةً مِن عنده ليعرفوه. ولما أكل معهم السمك والعسل جعل نفسه قادرا على ذلك ليُشاركهم إذ إن جسده النورانيّ لم يكن في حاجة الى طعام.

على هذه القاعدة، في السماء تنتهي الحاجة الى الغرائز السليمة. لذلك قال السيد: “لا يُزوّجون ولا يتزوّجون”. هذه كانت نزعة متعلقة بحياتنا على الأرض. الى هذا كلّه يجب أن ندرك أن المسيح لن يموت ولن يتسلّط عليه الموت في ما بعد أي إنه وضع حدًا للموت ودخل في القيامة. وهذا ما سنحصل عليه نحن في اليوم الأخير.
 
لذلك نُـعيّـد للرب يوم الفصح لكونه حصل على هذه الأشياء التي هي مقدّمة لحصولنا نحن عليها. بهذا المعنى يقول الرسول: إنه بِكْرٌ من بين الأموات أي يُدشّن زوال مملكة الموت لنخرج نحن منها في اليوم الأخير.

هذا ما رآه بولس لما قال: “دُفنّا معه بالمعمودية وشاركناه في موته حتى كما أقامه الآب بقدرته المجيدة من بين الأموات، نسلُك نحن أيضًا في حياة جديدة” (رومية 4:6)، وكأنه يقول إن المسيح وضع الأساس لحيـاة بـارّة لنـا نـعيشـها بفضله، فلو لم يكن قام نكون مائتين الى الأبد ولا رجاء لنا، ويكون العالم كلّه غـريـق فساد، فكـأن الـلـه خـلقنـا لنـفنى، واللـه لـم يـخـلـق

الدنيا لتنزول. هي أزالت نفسها بالخطيئة، والمسيح أحياها بقيامته.


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

*


شكرا جدااا

موضوع رائع

كل سنه وانتم طيبين
*


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2010)

تأملات رااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2010)

*أشكرك أستاذى
*




​


----------



## youhnna (6 أبريل 2010)

*تأمل رائع جدااااااااا
شكراااا كليمو
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (6 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى اوى 
موضوع رائع ياكليمو
وتاملات فى منتهى الروعة
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتة الرائعة


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

*ان قيامه المسيح لها معاني حيه في حياتنا :
+ فننطلق الي الراحه الحقيقيه في المسيح يسوع القائم من بين الاموات .
+ ونترك الحرفيه حتي نستطيع ان نتمتع بالاسرار الالهيه ونتقبل روح الانجيل المحيى .
+ ونتطلع الي المسيح الحي الذي دخل جسده الي القبر فنزع عنه دنسه وحوله الي مكان مقدس .
+ ونتقبل رساله القيامه التي اعلنت مجد ذبيحه الصليب باعلان قوه الحياه التي فيها .

ميرسى كليمووو تاملات جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*النهيسى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*
كاندي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*youhnna

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

نور وسط الظلام

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## كاري (28 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## كاري (28 أبريل 2011)

ابنى الحبيب كليمو موضوعك جميل جدا لكن المسيح فى القيامة اخد جسد نورانى لكنة احتفظ بالجسد المتالم وهو الذى اكل بية مع تلاميذة وايضا هو الذى لمسة توما عند شكة  فى ان هذا هو المسيح وصعد الى السماء امام تلاميذة بنفس الجسد المتالم  لكى يكون شاهدا على الفداء وشفيعا لنا امام الاب نعمة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا


----------



## soso a (28 أبريل 2011)

تأمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

كاري قال:


> ابنى الحبيب كليمو موضوعك جميل جدا لكن المسيح فى القيامة اخد جسد نورانى لكنة احتفظ بالجسد المتالم وهو الذى اكل بية مع تلاميذة وايضا هو الذى لمسة توما عند شكة  فى ان هذا هو المسيح وصعد الى السماء امام تلاميذة بنفس الجسد المتالم  لكى يكون شاهدا على الفداء وشفيعا لنا امام الاب نعمة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا




مرور رائع سيدتي

جزيل الشكر لك على الاضافة المميزة

يسوع يبارك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## كاري (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لمحبتك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> تأمل اكثر من رائع






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2011)

كاري قال:


> شكرا لمحبتك الرب يبارك حياتك



الشكر لكلماتك الجميلة المعزية


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

> الدنيا لتنزول. هي أزالت نفسها بالخطيئة، والمسيح أحياها بقيامته.



موضوع رائع كليمو
سلم ايدك 
يستحق التقييم


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2011)

netta

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

